#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Кумква́т (фортунелла).

## Шавырин

Вчера случайным образом прикупил в "Ашане" на пробу "Кумкуат в сахаре" (153 руб./кг ).

Очень понравился этот фрукт  :Kiss:  

http://polzavred.ru/kumkvat-polza-i-...-kumkvata.html

----------

Aion (18.07.2014), Pema Sonam (18.07.2014), Антон Соносон (16.07.2014), Паня (15.07.2014), Сергей Ч (15.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В кумквате присутствует большое количество полезных веществ. Он содержит: витамины A, группы В (B1,B2,B3,B5,B6), C, E, P, минеральные вещества (медь, кальций, калий, цинк, натрий, железо, фосфор), пектиновые вещества.
> 
> Фрукт содержит эфирные масла, отчего он имеет приятный цитрусовый, аромат, обладающий лечебными свойствами.
> 
> Польза кумквата для организма и здоровья в целом неоценима, он не только способен восполнить витаминный и минеральный запас, укрепить иммунитет и повысить сопротивляемость организма, он обладает мощными бактерицидными свойствами и антигрибковой активностью. Кумкват способен вылечить различные грибковые и воспалительные заболевания.
> 
> Данный фрукт применяется для лечения простуды и кашля, вирусных респираторных инфекций, вещества, которые содержит фортунелло, помогают бороться с инфекцией (для лечения его едят с кожурой или используют эфирное масло).
> 
> Кумкват полезен для улучшения пищеварительных функций, нормализует обмен веществ, улучшает секрецию желудочного сока. Включение сушеного японского апельсина в пищу, способствует нормализации пищеварительных процессов, предотвращает возникновение язвы двенадцатиперстной кишки и желудка.
> ...


Так и тянет поинтересоваться: спасает ли сей сверхценный фрукт от мук сансары? Дает ли эта (цитирую) "пища мудрецов" хоть немного ума "людям интеллектуального труда"?  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (27.03.2019)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Так и тянет поинтересоваться: спасает ли сей сверхценный фрукт от мук сансары? Дает ли эта (цитирую) "пища мудрецов" хоть немного ума "людям интеллектуального труда"?


не знаю - не ел, но читать про кумкуат очень смешно. Фортунелло  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ... употребление этого фрукта после обильных «горячительных возлияний» способно избавить от всех неприятных симптомов похмельного синдрома.


Ну может хоть одно полезное свойство у него все же есть...  :Smilie:

----------


## Шавырин

> Так и тянет поинтересоваться: спасает ли сей сверхценный фрукт от мук сансары? Дает ли эта (цитирую) "пища мудрецов" хоть немного ума "людям интеллектуального труда"?


Лучше один раз попробовать , чем два раза прочитать   :Wink:

----------

Антон Соносон (18.07.2014), Паня (18.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

Eternal Jew  
 Участник 

Регистрация:
09.06.2004
Сообщений:
2,578
" ... употребление этого фрукта после обильных «горячительных возлияний» способно избавить от всех неприятных симптомов похмельного синдрома. " 




Ооо , ну это на себе проверено  :Kiss:

----------

Паня (18.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

А, да ; вчера ещё " тайской дыни" зацепил (там же в ("Ашан" (е) )  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

КАНТАЛУПА (ТАЙСКАЯ ДЫНЯ)


Канталупа (тайская дыня) – вид дыни, растения семейства Тыквенные. Тайская дыня названа в честь небольшого итальянского городка Канталуппо, где её выращивали с давних времен. В настоящее время канталупа широко возделывается во многих странах мира. Одним из главных поставщиков тайской дыни является Таиланд. Сбор урожая происходит, как правило, в конце августа. Зрелость канталупы определяется легкостью отделения плода от плодоножки. На коже спелой дыни-канталупы может быть крупная «сетка», или же плод может быть ровной окраски — в зависимости от сорта. При созревании окраска меняется от зеленой до бежевой. Мякоть окрашена либо в светлые, либо в темные тона цвета сомон — оранжево-розового, в зависимости от сорта. Насыщенный цвет мякоти дыни указывает на то, что в ней много витамина А. Форма плодов варьируется от сильно сплюснутой, сегментированной, до овальной, с гладкой или сетчатой поверхностью. Вес тайской дыни в среднем варьируется от 500 г до 1,5 кг.

  Лечебные свойства: Это единственная в мировом ассортименте группа культурных дынь, плоды которых богаты каротином. Цукаты из канталупа очень ароматны и обладают выраженным сладким вкусом. Плоды дыни - ценный пищевой продукт. По содержанию сахаров она превосходит арбуз, но в отличие от арбуза сахар дыни представлен не фруктозой, а менее сладкой сахарозой. Усвояемого железа в дыне в два раза больше, чем в курином мясе, и в 17 раз больше, чем в молоке. Дыня содержит щелочные соли, ценные органические кислоты: яблочную, янтарную, лимонную. Витамина С в ней в три раза больше, чем в арбузах. Богата дыня инозином - веществом, свойства которого препятствуют выпадению волос, а также накоплению жира и холестерина в печени

Страна происхождения: Таиланд


В догон http://findfood.ru/product/cukaty-iz-imbirja , но мне они как-то не очень  :Confused:

----------

Антон Соносон (18.07.2014)

----------


## Thaitali

> А, да ; вчера ещё " тайской дыни" зацепил (там же в ("Ашан" (е) )


Приезжайте в Таиланд, здесь совсем другой вкус у фруктов по сравнению с Ашаном. Рамбутаны, мангостины, манго, папайя и т.д. Один дуриан чего стоит)

----------

Антон Соносон (18.07.2014), Шавырин (18.07.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Ооо , ну это на себе проверено


И как? Какие ощущения? Лечит?

----------


## Шавырин

> И как? Какие ощущения? Лечит?


Снимает симптомы  :Wink:

----------


## Neroli

> Снимает симптомы


А не пить не пробовали? Тоже помогает))

----------


## Шавырин

> А не пить не пробовали? Тоже помогает))


Один раз пробовал , не понравилось  :Embarrassment:

----------

Альбина (18.07.2014), Паня (18.07.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Один раз не пи... пили? Вы, наверное, не распробовали)) Или готовить не умеете))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Ежедневное употребление кумквата в пищу имеет смысл в качестве профилактики грибковых, желудочно-кишечных и простудных заболеваний.


Простуда - фольклорное понятие, как и всё остальное написанное выше.
Научные исследования:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?...ella+margarita

----------

Антон Соносон (18.07.2014)

----------


## Шавырин

> Один раз не пи... пили? Вы, наверное, не распробовали)) Или готовить не умеете))


Наверное первое ближе к истине  :Smilie: 

А готовлю я  :Kiss:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Приезжайте в Таиланд, здесь совсем другой вкус у фруктов по сравнению с Ашаном. Рамбутаны, мангостины, манго, папайя и т.д. Один дуриан чего стоит)


Местные жители говорят, что запах дуриана вызывает видения ада, а вкус — райские наслаждения (вики)

----------


## Thaitali

> Местные жители говорят, что запах дуриана вызывает видения ада, а вкус — райские наслаждения (вики)


Да, дуриан у тайцев  - король  фруктов, для любителей противоположностей. Запах отталкивающий (поначалу), зато вкус и консистенция - очень даже. Cчитается очень полезным. Но не все его могут есть, особенно в первый раз)

----------


## Юань Дин

А Ашан - это что такое? Я бы тоже попробовал этот фрукт.

----------

